# ThrottleStop displaying offset, but not applying



## DreamsOfUndervolting (Jan 12, 2022)

I've been using ThrottleStop for about a year on my Alienware m17 r3 with  i7-10750H.  I've reinstalled Windows 10 a couple times, but over the course of the year and I've had this problem creep up a couple times, and I'm currently suffering from it.

The FIVR window shows that my offset is applied. But Alienware Command Center (AWCC) is not showing that my voltage has dropped. I even deleted my original INI file and started over adjusting only the CPU Core/Cache offsets.

A few days ago, I noticed that my voltage had dropped. I rejoiced. Then a few minutes later I noticed that it was back to full voltage. For weeks now, I've never noticed the voltage drop.

I have tried changing the "Priority" in Task Scheduler to 0 and also to 1 for Throttlestop, but this seems to have no effect.

I have scoured the internet and found nothing. I would love to hear if someone knows a solution.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Caring1 (Jan 13, 2022)

Have you tried disabling AWCC and rechecking Throttlestop?
Running two softwares that can report the same function may be affecting it.


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 14, 2022)

DreamsOfUndervolting said:


> The FIVR window shows that my offset is applied.


The monitoring panel in the top right corner of the ThrottleStop FIVR window correctly reports that your undervolt is being applied.

AWCC and XTU do not update the reported voltage in real time. That means if another program like ThrottleStop changes the CPU voltage, some monitoring programs will not report what just happened. 

Trust ThrottleStop. Its monitoring data in the FIVR monitoring table is updated every second. It is always correct. Any voltage changes by any software will be immediately reported by ThrottleStop.


----------



## DreamsOfUndervolting (Jan 14, 2022)

UncleWebb,

THANK YOU. I did some further testing to verify what you wrote above, and you are absolutely correct. Trust Throttlestop!

I can't believe how active you are in the forums, and I really appreciate the assist. FWIW, I looked to donate and found your recent thread about how you took that button away. By any stretch, please know that you're appreciated! 

Thanks again!


----------

